# Update 12/13/21 split nasty is down....First pic of our Giant with his new head gear



## Madsnooker (Jun 2, 2021)

Both G2s are split again and you can see the g3 on left side will also split again. The bases are unreal. This deer is gonna be a giant!!!! My son text me again telling me check the camera on my phone. Soon as he did I knew he was back. Lol


----------



## Milkman (Jun 2, 2021)

Tremendous buck. What area of Ga is this?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 2, 2021)

Here are some pics from last year. First pics we ever got of this deer was late June of last year which are the 2 night time pics. These other 2 pics are mid August of last year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 2, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Tremendous buck. What area of Ga is this?


Southern ga in the Flint River area


----------



## antharper (Jun 2, 2021)

My goodness what a Ga hoss ! I remember him well from last season . Hopefully he don’t do what big bucks do and pull what he did last year . Hope y’all get him , I’d bet if y’all do it will be the first week or so of archery , in the afternoon . Good luck , keep us updated , I’d love to watch him grow .


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 2, 2021)

antharper said:


> My goodness what a Ga hoss ! I remember him well from last season . Hopefully he don’t do what big bucks do and pull what he did last year . Hope y’all get him , I’d bet if y’all do it will be the first week or so of archery , in the afternoon . Good luck , keep us updated , I’d love to watch him grow .


It's funny you just said that. Been on the phone with my son and we both agreed our best chance at him is opening week of archery at the time he showed up this afternoon. The longer the season goes our odds will keep declining and someone else's will go up. As much as I would like to take him I would give anything for it to be my son!!!! At this point I would almost get sick to my stomach if he walked out on me and I knew if I took him then my son couldn't.


----------



## Geestring (Jun 3, 2021)

My Lord!!! Good luck , hope y’all can get him this season. Gonna be fun watching him grow. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Josh B (Jun 3, 2021)

Good luck. I’m sure your son would be just as happy if you got the buck.


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 3, 2021)

When you see him, hooeeyy him in the direction of Calhoun county.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2021)

He's a toad


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 3, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> He's a toad



I'd let the air outta him.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 3, 2021)

Thats going to be a great buck! Sadly, it wouldn't last the summer in most places I hunt because he would get poacher by some dirt-bag or hit by a car.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 3, 2021)

Goodness gracious he’s a mighty fine giant! Good luck! How old is he? Doesn’t seem ancient to me, just a giant!


----------



## Deerhead (Jun 3, 2021)

Good luck and thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Son (Jun 3, 2021)

I've been after several huge bucks the last two seasons. They disappear during gun season. Thinking they're relocating to a small property nobody hunts. Soon as the season is over, they show up on cameras again. Three years ago, had one with split g2's. mess up and get killed across the property line. Struck him off my list when he was seen riding all over town being shown off.  Good luck on that buck.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 3, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Goodness gracious he’s a mighty fine giant! Good luck! How old is he? Doesn’t seem ancient to me, just a giant!


We think last year he was a 3 yr old and 4 this year. Maybe he is one year older? Last year we were surprised at how young he looked with that big rack.


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt (Jun 3, 2021)

awesome buck!  Quick question on your exclusion pen....how many panels did you use?  Just wondering how big it is?  Ive built a couple on our property in areas where we had hog problems but I've basically stopped using them.  Have tried to shift more to feeders that hogs can't knock corn out of.  I've got some big troughs and some of the banks feeders (like in your picture) that so far (knock on wood) have been relatively hog resistant.


----------



## whitter (Jun 3, 2021)

scroll down to superman eating and then you will know what is in that deer feeder.

http://glutenfreekidsrock.blogspot.com/2014/12/what-does-your-super-hero-eat.html


----------



## alwayslookin (Jun 3, 2021)

That'll make you practice shooting the bow a little more in the off season.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 3, 2021)

Luv2Bowhnt said:


> awesome buck!  Quick question on your exclusion pen....how many panels did you use?  Just wondering how big it is?  Ive built a couple on our property in areas where we had hog problems but I've basically stopped using them.  Have tried to shift more to feeders that hogs can't knock corn out of.  I've got some big troughs and some of the banks feeders (like in your picture) that so far (knock on wood) have been relatively hog resistant.


6 panels with the shorter Tposts from tractor suoply. I think they sell 6' and 5' posts. We use the 5' posts.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 3, 2021)

Good luck to you and your son, I hope one of you gets him.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 3, 2021)

Really nice. 
Hope you are able to get him.


----------



## king george (Jun 4, 2021)

I noticed you have a fence around your feeder, is that to keep out the hogs or cows or both?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 4, 2021)

king george said:


> I noticed you have a fence around your feeder, is that to keep out the hogs or cows or both?


Hogs. Had a bad problem until we put up the hog panel around all of our feeders. Now hogs are a non issue and have left the property. Every once on a while we get a big boar passing thru buts it's 1 pic as he passes by.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 4, 2021)

Man what I nice deer. Look forward to seeing more pics.

Something that's overlooked in areas that have lots of leases. If you don't want hogs. Fence off your feeders or don't use them. All the hogs will go next door.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 4, 2021)

Great looking buck. Good luck with him.


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2021)

Last photo I got of Ol Bigg'un I'm after. He's growing a new rack just for me. And last years rack.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 4, 2021)

Here's a couple more pics from right at dark tonight.


----------



## king george (Jun 6, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Hogs. Had a bad problem until we put up the hog panel around all of our feeders. Now hogs are a non issue and have left the property. Every once on a while we get a big boar passing thru buts it's 1 pic as he passes by.


Awesome, that is my plan then cut them off from the feed and they should leave. Thank you my friend


----------



## DynamicDennis (Jun 7, 2021)

Sounds a little cliche, but I would lose sleep if I had pics of that deer. For sure


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 16, 2021)

It's been 3 weeks since the last pics of him. Saying he is coming along nicely is an understatement. when my son is telling me if we haven't taken this deer before our Ohio hunt he would rather hunt him is all you need to know about this deer.


----------



## mar0311 (Jul 16, 2021)

Oh Yeah, he be the one!! Good Luck..


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 16, 2021)

Needs another year, lol I couldn't even think that with a straight face, good luck chasing that beast


----------



## bany (Jul 16, 2021)

That’s a dandy!


----------



## mtclev5651 (Jul 16, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> It's been 3 weeks since the last pics of him. Saying he is coming along nicely is an understatement. when my son is telling me if we haven't taken this deer before our Ohio hunt he would rather hunt him is all you need to know about this deer. View attachment 1091148View attachment 1091149View attachment 1091150


I’m hoping he is breeding every doe around


----------



## jaydawg (Jul 16, 2021)

Stud…stud…stud….best of luck, hope y’all post a kill pic later


----------



## antharper (Jul 16, 2021)

My goodness , I’ve been waiting on a update . He’s a nice one , maybe he’ll get on a good pattern about September


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 16, 2021)

That is mighty impressive!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 16, 2021)

Dang what a buck. Best of luck killing him


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks like a mule deer. And still got some growing to do, tips are still bulbous.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 16, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> Looks like a mule deer. And still got some growing to do, tips are still bulbous.


He's definitely going to be bigger then last year. His splits are much larger this year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 16, 2021)

antharper said:


> My goodness , I’ve been waiting on a update . He’s a nice one , maybe he’ll get on a good pattern about September



We can only hope. Lol?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 16, 2021)

He's back again as of a couple hours ago. Love seeing him out early.


----------



## huntfishwork (Jul 16, 2021)

Wow, that is a special deer anywhere. Good luck!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 16, 2021)

Have you got does too? I'd like to know your strategy.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 16, 2021)

This video was at noon today

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## antharper (Jul 17, 2021)

I’d probably end up divorced over that one ?


----------



## Sixes (Jul 17, 2021)

That is a giant!


----------



## James12 (Jul 17, 2021)

Usually when you see Palmettos and a deer like that dude, it’s in TX.  Nice deer Snook!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 17, 2021)

James12 said:


> Usually when you see Palmettos and a deer like that dude, it’s in TX.  Nice deer Snook!



Thanks James. Hoping my son gets a Crack at him.


----------



## Blackston (Jul 17, 2021)

antharper said:


> I’d probably end up divorced over that one ?


Yea it’s probably best I don’t get no pics like that lol ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2021)

Good god Snook, what a BUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 19, 2021)

Lawd have mercy, Snook! Best of luck to your son getting him.


----------



## Bananaslug22 (Jul 21, 2021)

I hope you have a GON subscription....TRUCK BUCK!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes I do and so does my son


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 20, 2021)

Last evening came in got one pick then camera quit sending pics and said low battery. Be up next week and will down load the cards of all the cameras.

Bottom line that's just plain a straight up GIANT!!!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 20, 2021)

That is one HOSS of a buck. Definately a gross scoring booner easy!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 20, 2021)

Meriwether Mike said:


> That is one HOSS of a buck. Definately a gross scoring booner easy!!


He's got it all. Mass, super long tines, super long main beams and wide. Not sure if he will score better as non typical or not but sure hope we get a chance to find out.


----------



## James12 (Aug 20, 2021)

Big boy


----------



## mtclev5651 (Aug 20, 2021)

Man I can’t wait to see y’all’s hands on this buck


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm jealous.,?.   Hope you get that giant.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 20, 2021)

What a giant! Daaaaang! Good luck


----------



## EDH (Aug 20, 2021)

Good luck getting him. Did he stick around last year after the season started?


----------



## antharper (Aug 20, 2021)

Georgia Giant ! Good luck , hope your son puts a arrow in him . I’m not sure I could draw my bow


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 21, 2021)

EDH said:


> Good luck getting him. Did he stick around last year after the season started?


No never got a pic until a couple weeks after the season in early February. We assumed he was dead but never heard any reports of a giant shot last year near us. We were extatic to say the least when we got the pic. He had the g2 on the right side broke off.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2021)

Good googly moogly what a buck! I'd be lying awake at night thinking about him.


----------



## K Stamey (Aug 21, 2021)

Dang you could probably name your price for that spot.


----------



## bany (Aug 22, 2021)

Yessir, that’s a fine beast!


----------



## Rackinup (Aug 22, 2021)

Looks like you may have a 200 incher on your hands. Congratulations! Can’t wait to see pics of you holding it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2021)

Dang!


----------



## The Donk (Aug 23, 2021)

Whoa! That is a legit Giant Buck. Good luck when you see him. I bet the fever will kick in hard.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 25, 2021)

antharper said:


> I’d probably end up divorced over that one ?



At least you picked a good reason!?


----------



## Bananaslug22 (Sep 16, 2021)

need update


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 16, 2021)

Bananaslug22 said:


> need update



We hunted opening day and nothing but small bucks and does. He did show up again a couple weeks ago coming into my Sons stand area to some big persimmon trees that are loaded and falling. He came 3 days in a row and then disappeared again. The date and time stamps are wrong as my son forgot to reset them when he set this camera up


----------



## oops1 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hope y’all get him


----------



## donblfihu (Sep 16, 2021)

Great buck, what’s in the feeder. Good luck!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 16, 2021)

donblfihu said:


> Great buck, what’s in the feeder. Good luck!!



Buck muscle


----------



## Bananaslug22 (Sep 16, 2021)

Thank you.

Dont disappear on us now!!  Keep em coming.   lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 16, 2021)

Bananaslug22 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Dont disappear on us now!!  Keep em coming.   lol


I actually thought I posted tge new pics here. Lol 
Hopefully the next update my Son or I is holding his rack!!! Lol


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Here are some pics from last year. First pics we ever got of this deer was late June of last year which are the 2 night time pics. These other 2 pics are mid August of last year.View attachment 1083437View attachment 1083438View attachment 1083439View attachment 1083440


Awesome deer Snook hope you or your son gets him!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 16, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Awesome deer Snook hope you or your son gets him!



Thanks Rack. We're trying hard but as you know the big boys are hard to meet up with. ?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 16, 2021)

The rut is when they mess up. Plan plenty of seat time during that period.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 16, 2021)

Meriwether Mike said:


> The rut is when they mess up. Plan plenty of seat time during that period.


Don't worry we will be wearing those stands out in late October thru Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bananaslug22 (Oct 6, 2021)

ahem ahem....


----------



## Andy12 (Oct 6, 2021)

Great deer but not as big as some think. One poster said 200 inches and IMO not even close.
He’s a 160 give or take a few inches.


----------



## The Donk (Oct 6, 2021)

I thought that big Worth County 180  was this buck for half a second.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 6, 2021)

Andy12 said:


> Great deer but not as big as some think. One poster said 200 inches and IMO not even close.
> He’s a 160 give or take a few inches.



LOL!
That deer is 180+.


----------



## mtclev5651 (Oct 6, 2021)

Andy12 said:


> Great deer but not as big as some think. One poster said 200 inches and IMO not even close.
> He’s a 160 give or take a few inches.


Haha you’re a jealous hater


----------



## Andy12 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Andy12 (Oct 6, 2021)

My buddies brother had this deer on cam a couple years ago and it scored 155.
^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mtclev5651 (Oct 6, 2021)

Andy12 said:


> My buddies brother had this deer on cam a couple years ago and it scored 155.
> ^^^^^^^^^^


Hater.


----------



## Andy12 (Oct 6, 2021)

Definitely not hating, the deer in this thread is a GREAT buck!!!
Just posting my opinion. Everyone said the deer I posted was 180 and it wasn’t.
The deer I posted was in hall county.


----------



## mtclev5651 (Oct 6, 2021)

Andy12 said:


> Definitely not hating, the deer in this thread is a GREAT buck!!!
> Just posting my opinion. Everyone said the deer I posted was 180 and it wasn’t.
> The deer I posted was in hall county.


No public hating needed


----------



## Andy12 (Oct 6, 2021)

mtclev5651 said:


> No public hating needed


I could be wrong, again just my opinion


----------



## Rackinup (Oct 6, 2021)

Andy12 said:


> I could be wrong, again just my opinion


Somebody needs to rescore your buddy’s deer lol. Also the buck in the OP is AT LEAST 180”. My guess is he comes closer to the 200” mark.

(Gross score that is)


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 7, 2021)

Andy12 said:


> Great deer but not as big as some think. One poster said 200 inches and IMO not even close.
> He’s a 160 give or take a few inches.


The last thing I care about is debating his score here and I don't think that is your plan either and I appreciate your opinion. We have shot deer in the 150 and 160 class on our property and they aren't anything like this deer.

Anyway, no updates in the last few weeks. We will be back up opening weekend again to give it another go.


----------



## Glw21 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Glw21 (Oct 7, 2021)

He's a bigun for sure. Im also in the same area.


----------



## Glw21 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Oct 7, 2021)

This just got more interesting


----------



## Glw21 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Glw21 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Glw21 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Glw21 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Glw21 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Glw21 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Glw21 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Glw21 (Oct 8, 2021)

Ive been watching him for awhile. The newer photos i went ahead and got the full HD photos to share with yall. I've been seeing him since 06-**-2021 so he does travel back and forth so it's anyone's game from here. But i am buying my wife a crossbow this Saturday so she has a chance also before rifle season since he's out at times before dark on the camera. At least until his habits change again.


----------



## antharper (Oct 8, 2021)

I hope one of y’all cross paths with him !


----------



## antharper (Oct 8, 2021)

It would be interesting and probably helpful to some other hunters to know how far you guys are from each other .


----------



## Cmcharles (Oct 8, 2021)

antharper said:


> It would be interesting and probably helpful to some other hunters to know how far you guys are from each other .



They are within a deers walking distance


----------



## jmac7469 (Oct 8, 2021)

Id quit work and just live in a tree stand if I had one like that on my property.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 8, 2021)

M80 said:


> This just got more interesting


We might get that OSU v UGA matchup after all.


----------



## bear claw (Oct 8, 2021)

Good luck fellers.


----------



## antharper (Oct 8, 2021)

Cmcharles said:


> They are within a deers walking distance


Thanks !


----------



## Andy12 (Oct 8, 2021)

Rackinup said:


> Somebody needs to rescore your buddy’s deer lol. Also the buck in the OP is AT LEAST 180”. My guess is he comes closer to the 200” mark.
> 
> (Gross score that is)


The buck I posted is already in the GON books. 155” deer. Number 4 in hall county.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 8, 2021)

Glw21 said:


> He's a bigun for sure. Im also in the same area.



Glw21

Wasn't expecting to see this when I got here just now. Lol

Now I know why he leaves our buck muscle for awhile and then returns. 

My son and I have been watching him for 2 years as you can see in this thread.

It's great to hunt a buck like that and if you get him congrats!!!!

I Sent you a private message so we can talk in more detail in case we have a poacher in our midst.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 8, 2021)

bullgator said:


> We might get that OSU v UGA matchup after all.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 8, 2021)

antharper said:


> It would be interesting and probably helpful to some other hunters to know how far you guys are from each other .


Back several years ago there was something like a 180-190? killed 20 miles or so from here that was killed I believe 5 or 6 miles from where some guys had got pictures of him all summer. Crazy how far they’ll travel


----------



## alwayslookin (Oct 10, 2021)

That's cool, awesome buck and thanks for the pics GLW. 
Good luck guys!!


----------



## Rackinup (Oct 11, 2021)

Andy12 said:


> The buck I posted is already in the GON books. 155” deer. Number 4 in hall county.



Oh ok. So you mean net score.... that can be a big difference. Any idea what he gross scored?


----------



## Andy12 (Oct 12, 2021)

Rackinup said:


> Oh ok. So you mean net score.... that can be a big difference. Any idea what he gross scored?


I don’t know to be honest.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2021)

Sad day indeed for my son and me.
Split Nasty is down as of this past weekend. Found out this morning. Have the pic with the hunter. We know the hunter but not personally. He is the grandson of neighboring land owners.
I will not post the pic as obviously I don't have his permission. Not aware of it posted anywhere else but it could be? Just spoke to taxidermist that will mount it and he said it green scored 187.

Congrats to the lucky hunter!!!!

I know deer hunting should be fun and it is but I have to be honest, that was a gut punch this morning. Have hundreds of pics and feed this deer for 2 years. I'm really just sick for my son!!!! Once in a lifetime buck!!!

And just to be clear, in case someone reads to much into the last part I said, we don't think this deer was ours in anyway at all. It's just been a long quest for a truly magnificent animal that didn't end like we had hoped. Nothing more.


----------



## JROESEL (Dec 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Sad day indeed for my son and me.
> Split Nasty is down as of this past weekend. Found out this morning. Have the pic with the hunter. We know the hunter but not personally. He is the grandson of neighboring land owners.
> I will not post the pic as obviously I don't have his permission. Not aware of it posted anywhere else but it could be? Just spoke to taxidermist that will mount it and he said it green scored 187.
> 
> ...


Stay positive, yeah it’s a tough pill to swallow, but that deer has been passing those genes for years, and his off springs have been breeding as well, y’all had a deer of a life time with insane genetics, that are all over your land now, yeah feeding helps, but genetics are the key!!! Keep on pushing forward, and who knows what will transpire over the next year, the stud is gone, so someone has to fill his place in the chain


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2021)

JROESEL said:


> Stay positive, yeah it’s a tough pill to swallow, but that deer has been passing those genes for years, and his off springs have been breeding as well, y’all had a deer of a life time with insane genetics, that are all over your land now, yeah feeding helps, but genetics are the key!!! Keep on pushing forward, and who knows what will transpire over the next year, the stud is gone, so someone has to fill his place in the chain



Thanks and that is exactly what I told my son. He breed does last year as well as this year up until last weekend.


----------



## James12 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hate you didn’t get him Snook! Great teaching moment for jr. for sure!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2021)

James12 said:


> Hate you didn’t get him Snook! Great teaching moment for jr. for sure!


Thanks James


----------



## antharper (Dec 13, 2021)

Dang that stinks ! I’ve had some not nearly as big that I was hunting get killed by neighbors and it does sting a little ! But they’ll always be another . Was he killed on the other guy that shared the pictures property ?


----------



## sleepr71 (Dec 13, 2021)

It hurts. Been there. God chose to bless that young man instead of y’all. Who knows why. We won’t ever know Why. Maybe the lucky hunter hunted harder & prayed harder. Could have just been in the right place,at the right time. I’d waay rather another hunter get one,than a car or disease. Anyhow,Just have to look at the positives & move on. There will be others..


----------



## Laurens91 (Dec 14, 2021)

What county was the giant killed in?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 14, 2021)

Laurens91 said:


> What county was the giant killed in?



Dooly


----------



## alwayslookin (Dec 15, 2021)

187, wow. Thanks for sharing the story and pics of this incredible buck.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 4, 2022)

Still no pics of someone holding him? Good thread though.


----------



## mtclev5651 (Jan 4, 2022)

27metalman said:


> Still no pics of someone holding him? Good thread though.


That's what I am saying!!! Lets see em!!


----------



## across the river (Jan 4, 2022)

27metalman said:


> Still no pics of someone holding him? Good thread though.





mtclev5651 said:


> That's what I am saying!!! Lets see em!!



He clearly explained an earlier post that he would not post the pictures of someone else without their permission.


----------



## mtclev5651 (Jan 4, 2022)

across the river said:


> He clearly explained an earlier post that he would not post the pictures of someone else without their permission.


Missed that!!! I totally respect that, but figured the proud individual may surface with the picture or somebody else saw it.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 6, 2022)

I seen the post... I don't post pics of other people's stuff either.  Was hoping for an update though.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2022)

I won't post the pic of the hunter that shot him but here is a pic of the rack with my buddy. We know taxidermist well and he stopped by and got a pic a couple days after it was shot.


----------



## mtclev5651 (Jan 8, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I won't post the pic of the hunter that shot him but here is a pic of the rack with my buddy. We know taxidermist well and he stopped by and got a pic a couple days after it was shot.View attachment 1127470


Thanks for this pic. What a deer….score idea?


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2022)

mtclev5651 said:


> Thanks for this pic. What a deer….score idea?


I think he said 187 in another post , wow what a buck ! I’d of been sick but still happy for the hunter . Also happy that I had property to hunt in a area that can grow em like that .


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 8, 2022)

antharper said:


> I think he said 187 in another post , wow what a buck ! I’d of been sick but still happy for the hunter . Also happy that I had property to hunt in a area that can grow em like that .



See post #1, bucks like this probably top out well below 180 without supplemental feed.

Access to all the protein a buck wants certainly maximizes its potential.

The snooker invested a lot of resources in that deer.


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> See post #1, bucks like this probably top out well below 180 without supplemental feed.
> 
> Access to all the protein a buck wants certainly maximizes its potential.
> 
> The snooker invested a lot of resources in that deer.


Yes I agree ! I’ve been following snookers quest for this buck for a couple seasons . I’m sure the feed helps but the area , Dooly co. can grow them without it . I lived and worked on a plantation there in the early 90’s , before anyone knew what deer feed was , besides corn and seen some real bruisers killed there .


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 9, 2022)

antharper said:


> Yes I agree ! I’ve been following snookers quest for this buck for a couple seasons . I’m sure the feed helps but the area , Dooly co. can grow them without it . I lived and worked on a plantation there in the early 90’s , before anyone knew what deer feed was , besides corn and seen some real bruisers killed there .


You are correct. It's more the area then feed although the feed certainly helps. First time we laid eyes on him you could already tell he would be a giant. We have only been feeding buck muscle for 2 years which was the first year we saw him.


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 9, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> You are correct. It's more the area then feed although the feed certainly helps. First time we laid eyes on him you could already tell he would be a giant. We have only been feeding buck muscle for 2 years which was the first year we saw him.



Did the Buck Muscle take the buck from a giant to a GIANT?

If not, why feed it?

I have fed animals nearly all of my life. Since 1989 I have been employed in the feed industry, I appreciate your support of the industry that puts money in my bank account.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 9, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> Did the Buck Muscle take the buck from a giant to a GIANT?
> 
> If not, why feed it?
> 
> I have fed animals nearly all of my life. Since 1989 I have been employed in the feed industry, I appreciate your support of the industry that puts money in my bank account.


Yes I think it added inches to an animal that already had great genes. Eating 18% protein daily definitely makes a difference.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 11, 2022)

I hunt this county.  Lots of good food - peanuts, soybeans, corn, etc.  Last buck I killed was 245 lbs.  Put my hands on one that was over 270 lbs.  Seen some that I think are close to 300 lbs from the truck.  All that protein grows big horns and big bodies.  Like you said, supplemental feeding with good forage and genes will make a difference.  Thanks for the pic Madsnooker and this thread.


----------



## JROESEL (Jul 15, 2022)

@madsnooker
Have you seen any off spring or anything that resembles this amazing animal this year??


----------



## mtclev5651 (Jul 15, 2022)

JROESEL said:


> @madsnooker
> Have you seen any off spring or anything that resembles this amazing animal this year??


Love the question


----------

